# Old veteran requests supervision



## EZ1 (Jul 22, 2018)

A huge leaning pine is trying to push over my shop and has trapped my travel trailer. Because of the danger to the shop and trailer, removal estimate was many thousands of $, no doubt worth every penny. Though 74 years old I am determined to do this myself, not because I intend to become a professional arborist, but because I cannot afford to have it done and because of my concern for my 1967 Silver Streak trailer which, while no cherry, I wish to protect.

My plan is to purchase the equipment I need, mostly used, and resell it when I have finished in order to recoup most of my expenses. To that end I have purchased a Weaver Cougar saddle (no plan to add spurs), a 4:1 tackle for my bosun's chair, various carabiners and webbing straps, a 28' extension ladder, a small pruning saw, a throw bag & line, a Harbor Freight electric pole saw. Years ago I had purchased a new Poulan Pro 18" electric chainsaw to remove from this very tree huge limbs which were damaging the shop roof and whose weight was threatening to pull the tree down, perhaps a pickup truck load of firewood, besides the branches. Also already owned chaps, a manual pole saw, lopping shears, manual chainsaw sharpener, various high capacity snatch blocks and braided lines (from my sailboats), along with the bosun's chair.

My electric chainsaw is pretty heavy and awkward for climbing, and so I thought I might pickup a Stihl ms201 top handle to give me a slight edge. (I have posted an inquiry in the 201 modification thread) As it is, I can only work for short periods before tiring to a limit beyond which I don't feel it would be safe to continue. I am a boat builder, with knowledge in operating tools, machinery, even heavy equipment. Though I am slightly handicapped, having fractured my pelvis, both ankles and wrists, and suffer from arthritis.

Attached are photos of the tree, which is about 50' tall and has a girth of close to 3' at its base. I am leaving those branches til last that protect the trailer from falling stuff; there is fortunately quite a network of them, which I have attempted to photograph. Also I have placed some plywood on top of the trailer to further protect it.

Most of you will figure, no doubt rightly, that I am a dxxxxd dangerous old fool for attempting to do this, especially with no one else to help. I admit it even sounds foolhardy to me, and a challenge in the greatest extreme. But I am determined to take this to its conclusion, or as far as I can, because I really have no choice. It would be extremely kind of some of you experienced guys to offer advice, even when it appears I have my own reasons to take it or not. That will be sincerely appreciated. And all comments are welcome.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 22, 2018)

I would make sure your affairs are in order first of all. Secondly, sell all the climbing gear. Take that and the $700 the 201 will cost and rent a towable lift that will easily reach the highest point of the tree. Take the Cougar saddle and do a Liger mod so it is safe to wear and a lanyard. Remove tree from the lift. Safe for you and less damage to your camper.


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 22, 2018)

75--thank you for your reply. Found this post on your referenced Liger mod, which I will look into; makes sense.
http://*********************/showthread.php?15579-Liger-Weaver-Cougar-Modification

Forgot to mention that I also own, and am presently using my sailing safety harness with tether. Looks like this.






Wish I could afford to spend money on a lift rental. As the work will be done over a period of weeks, due to my own limitations, I'm afraid the rental fees would far exceed my resources. Was thinking the cost of a used 201 could easily be recouped once I am finished with it, unlike rental fees, which are simply gone.


----------



## benjo75 (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a Cougar. Bought it new. After the 2nd recall I got nervous and done the Liger mod. Now it's a much more comfortable and useful saddle. I would be cautious of a used Cougar. After replacing my bridge after only a year I was surprised at what I saw. Once you install the rigging plates you can change out the bridge for 3 or 4 dollars and be confident about climbing in it. 

You can buy a 201 and probably recoup most of your money. The Echo 2511 T is a good saw at half the price. I keep one in each bucket truck and use them regularly. 

I can't really help with the climbing and rigging part. There are plenty of YouTube vids that show what not to do. And most of them involve a ladder. I've never built a boat but I know I wouldn't try to sail around the world in the first boat that I would build.

If you leave the ground be sure there is always someone there with a phone and your address in case something goes wrong. If it does you'll have less that a few minutes for help to arrive and rescue you.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jul 23, 2018)

Youve easily spent the cost of a man lift rental on all this equipment that you will be challenged to sell. The secondary market for used climbimg equipment is small because those who know arent confident the gear hasnt been stress loaded.

You will be able to do this much faster with a manlift than climbing because youre spending no energy to get in the tree. The way youre talking, by the time you get in the tree you'll need to come down for a rest.

I could have the foliage stripped out of it in a couple of hours with just a handsaw. Then itsnjust a matter of cutting and throwing firewood size pieces until you her to the big wood. 

Then you can rent some scaffold cheap for the big stuff.

We can tell you the most efficient and safe way to do it, but you sound like a stuvborm old coot who is going to do it your own way regardless of consequences
If you're looking for approval, youve come to the wrong site


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 23, 2018)

BC--everything you say is true. If I had your skill, experience, ability and equipment I'd probably do it just like you would, safely and efficiently. And just add the cost of the man-lift rental to the customer's bill. This whole thing is a much greater challenge for me than will be simply trying to get most of my gear cost back. And each day I work on it I wind up not just tired but in some degree of pain. Wait til you see what 74 feels like!

Been chipping away at it and piling the branches out of the way for later reduction through a chipper, I figure, while stacking the firewood size stuff separately. At first I got what I could reach from my landlady's nasty old 1/2 of an extension ladder with a missing step, maybe 16' or so. Then I began removing what I could reach from the first convenient position in which I could place the 28' ladder, partially extended.

The electric pole saw has been virtually useless to me--it is so heavy and awkward, not even extended. Got it jammed in a cut on an outer branch about 18' up and exhausted myself getting it out, finally just working it back and forth in the cut by swinging it back and forth on its tether from the ground, let it fall to the ground undamaged; cleaned and lubed the chain. Then took an afternoon to manufacture an adapter to mate the Samurai Ichiban blade to the manual Fiskar pole saw, whose blade was plain useless and refused to cut, so I could finish the cut on the hanging branch that had trapped the pole saw. The manual pole saw is now a miracle worker on these smaller branches!


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 23, 2018)

A photo of the adapter I mentioned making in the previous post, in case someone would like to copy it. I had some 1-1/2" diameter aluminum bar which I cutoff at 4-1/4" long, turned down to 1-1/4" diameter, bored a hole 2-1/4" deep to accept the 1" diameter inner sliding tube of the Fiskar pole saw. Using a fly cutter I milled 3/8" off each side of the blade mounting area to reduce weight and allow me to reuse the screws from the Samurai Ichiban saw. Then I slit it on the bandsaw, match drilled the blade mounting holes, and then the hole to also match the retaining bolt in the tube on which it slides. The flexibility of this extremely thin blade is much more noticeable with it mounted to a pole, but it cuts like butter.

Another photo to show how far up the tree I've trimmed. In the upper left corner can be seen the power line, well away from the work area. To the right, just above the shop roof can be seen phone and cable lines, which are vulnerable to dropping even small stuff. I've been snugly securing my safety harness to the branch on which the ladder rests, while I work with mainly pole saw and Bahco bow saw, which I had forgotten to list among the equipment I had to work with. A great tool for little money, I'd bought it when I performed the first surgery, years ago.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 23, 2018)

Philbert


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 23, 2018)

P--thanks for posting that. Seems that none of the "victims" thought to wear a safety harness or lanyard. Some of these guys didn't even wear eye protection!

One thing I took away from it was regarding V-notching from beneath, rather than just kerfing, anything over 2"-3" diameter prior to cutting from the top.


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 24, 2018)

Today I focused on acquiring the barely used MS201t chainsaw from the seller who was located about an hour's drive away from me. Claimed to have been purchased a few years ago and used one day for about 4 hours; its condition makes me think that's probably true. Started on first pull. He included with it the original manual, 5 small bottles of 2-stroke oil, a new electric chain sharpener, a brand new spare chain (in addition to the original, which looks to be in excellent condition) and the chain bar scabbard. Serial #1775586xx. I thought it was quite a good find for $470, but would welcome hearing from the pro's.

It is so light! Haven't cut anything with it yet, but am very pleased with this choice.


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 29, 2018)

A few photos to show some progress I've made. Got about all the foliage I could reach from the ladder where it is positioned, and from the roof, using the pole saw. That pole saw mod was well worth the trouble.

One day I built a small staging area from which to setup the ladder for the next level. I had some long 4x8's, which I supported off the tree crotch, the shop roof and the trailer roof, and leveled. This was hard, working alone. Then I added a 2x6 and some 2x4's to create a small platform ~9' off the ground. This platform will help protect the trailer, besides creating a stable base for the ladder. 

Also picked up a Rock Exotica Transporter for the saddle.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 29, 2018)

Seems that finding a guy to climb for a day as a side job would be well worth the 3 or 4 hundo... jus saying

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jul 29, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> A few photos to show some progress I've made.


Sorry @EZ1 , but the photos are looking more and more like the _Darwin Award_ posts, or the _Tree Cutting FAIL!_ posts. That is a very complex and dangerous tree.

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 30, 2018)

From here it does not look difficult at all, but I am only 66 and have taken down about a hundred of them over or next to Edison lines. For me I never would have bought a 201 although they are definitely a nice saw. Then again I have about a dozen. I have two or three complete sets of spurs and saddles, but only use them once and awhile. When I come onto a tree that is not very high ladders are so much faster for multiple trips. For me every setting gets the ladder strapped down well so it will not move if anything shifts or twists. I use a sling shot with a rope saw for stuff that seems very dangerous to access. One thing that age can bring is patience which will prevent premature death or being crippled. Last fall I had a difficult Oak to bring down that was leaning over a fence and road. It took at least two full days to get the rigging right. Then another day to set up my come a longs seven of them. Finally a half of a day to pull it down. I wanted to climb it so bad, but thought it might be dangerous so did not. When it came down it broke into about 10 pieces. If you are going to lower the branches you should have some decent line to do so as they can be very dangerous themselves. As far as poles saws I use an assortment of them. One of mine is 14'. Secure the limb then whittle away at the base. Expect the saw to get bound near the end of the cut so that is when the attached line is handy to moving it around until the branch breaks or falls. If you do not use wise judgement for every step then Philbert is exactly right it could bite back. Thanks


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks fellas. Appreciate the concern and the help. It's not that I don't think a pro would be worth the expense. If I had the money to spend I certainly would hire it out.

My progress is slow because I am sometimes too tired to work more than an hour or two, with the strain of working from a difficult position. Some days I get nothing at all done because I am in too much pain. (I have hardware in one ankle from a shattered heel bone, and other issues that sometimes interfere). Heavy boots help when working from the ladder. And I am taking my time to secure the ladder and myself to prevent an accident. The 28' 300-lb rated ladder is extremely heavy and awkward for me to move around by myself, and requires careful pre-planning.

I have ordered a safety helmet/face-shield/hearing protector. And I have a good assortment of braided Dacron lines from which to choose, as well as snatch blocks, etc, from my sailboat. There is a Youtube video on tree rigging that has been very enlightening to me, that I'm watching over and over. Really find it fascinating and useful!

Though it shows a trained crew I will adapt it to my needs, aware of the dangers present if you don't have someone to let the line run immediately following a cut. No doubt I will discover that some of this simply cannot be done safely while working alone, and will need to find some help for those tasks.

It's going to be a huge job to clean up once the project has been completed. Found that denatured alcohol will remove pine sap, if I don't wait too long. Anything else that can be recommended?


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 30, 2018)

Recommended to remove pine sap? 
Lighter fluid or gasoline works wonders

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2018)

WD40 works good too


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Huh, lighter fluid, gasoline or WD40. Thanks fellas.


----------



## sundance (Jul 30, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Huh, lighter fluid, gasoline or WD40. Thanks fellas.



Gasoline is likely the cheap alternative. Wash up well after use!


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

Don't listen to these cruel barbarians EZ!

Gojo mechanics soap n water'll melt pine sap right off yu.

Wish I was closer to yu!

So I could save yur life!

Yu got me so worried I'd do it for free now.

Jomoco


----------



## sundance (Jul 30, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Don't listen to these cruel barbarians EZ!
> 
> Gojo mechanics soap n water'll melt pine sap right off yu.
> 
> ...



2 1/2 hours isn't close enough?


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

If EZ pays the uber cost both ways, gives a few days notice?

Gotta have my saw's n luggage.

I'll put her down no charge.

Jomoco


----------



## sundance (Jul 30, 2018)

jomoco said:


> If EZ pays the uber cost both ways, gives a few days notice?
> 
> Gotta have my saw's n luggage.
> 
> ...



Uber cost...must be a California thing! Around here we might ask for gas money. 

Seriously, @EZ1 you should consider this. Jomoco sounds like he knows what he's doing. Minimal cost and would save you an awful lot of ladder fighting. I know you say money's tight.....but come on, this is one hell of an offer from someone else you have scared with this endeavor.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

You could always chip in n limo me up there Sun?

We could make a video production!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wait! I think I can come up with the cost of a limo, door to door.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

I'll be yur huckleberry EZ, gimme a weeks notice, preferably a Saturday.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

J--I thought you were joking. But I'd jump over backwards to have someone help. If you're serious let's talk. It could be any day you choose as I have no schedule. If you want, you could stay overnight on my boat.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

I want one of my fellow expoits in these matters to kick in somethin gosh darn it.

Bessie failed her smog test, got declared illegal, but all I needs a bag and a couple saws, 020 n 365 should do.

I'll do her this Saturday if some of my bro's man up?

That thing's way too dangerous for a novice EZ.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

I would never setup a gofundme, but I'd be crazy to turn down an offer of help. Let's see if any of your bro's are up to it and take it from there. If it doesn't work out, no problem, I still appreciate the offer.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

You really are a vet, right EZ?

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bled for my country. Vietnam 1/'67-2/'68.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

Let's see how patriotic my bro's really are here?

SUV rental for two days ain't much!

I wanna Lincoln Navigator!

Air conditioned!

With bells n talkin broads!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Why not? Only the best is too good for us.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

Old sailor's never run outta spinach!

I prefer olive oil in all my saws!

Jomoco


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jul 30, 2018)

Make many pics we want to see how this goes. The two of you should be able to find a nice lunch too. Stay safe. Thanks


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

No Fukushima fish, please.....

Jomoco


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

shoot me a paypal EZ1 in a conversation and I will have $20 on it's way to help.


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 30, 2018)

I am humbled. You guys are unbelievable!


----------



## jomoco (Jul 30, 2018)

SUV rental for two days is under two benjis!

You guys gonna let this fine brave vet kill hisself?

Think of the pics n laughter!

Jomoco


----------



## Philbert (Jul 30, 2018)

YouTube video. 

Philbert


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 31, 2018)

Where are you guys? This is a vet in need, thanks Jomoco.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

Philbert said:


> YouTube video.
> 
> Philbert



If you insist Phil.



Jomoco


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2018)

jomoco said:


> If you insist Phil.


Nice.

I meant of the current project.

Philbert


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm fairly amazed by the progress EZ's made gettin it down!

But enough's enough!

Most horrendous vid I've watched was of an old gardener at a church. Startin his camera, sayin prayers, makin the trinity chest diagram, goin up a ladder into a tree crotch, cuttin a six inch lateral, straight down with an electric chainsaw, no undercut, lateral splits, brush end takes a step in, hits the ground first, stub end comes in and nails the old man into that crotch, shattering his leg and pinning him into the crotch, his leg dangling out the other side.

But this old man's made of stern stuff, no screaming, just a few groans as he muscled the limb off his leg n away, yanked his broken leg outta the crotch, tries to hop down the ladder on one leg, gets halfway down before falling off the ladder, groaning on the ground a bit, then crawling over and shutting off the camera.

His prayers worked!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 31, 2018)

jomoco said:


> ...You guys gonna let this fine brave vet kill hisself?...



Whoa! I'm going to try to avoid death as long as possible.

No, I don't do video. But I'll try to take photos whenever there's some kind of progress to show or if I need to checkout a setup I'm not certain of. 

Have watched some of those speedlining videos. And in fact, trying to prepare myself for this project, have spent many hours watching Youtube videos of pro's working on trees and discussing gear, rigging, climbing, etc. Had thought seriously about getting spurs, but came to my senses and decided to use ladders and bosun's chair/climbing saddle instead. Will have to see how it goes and reassess later.

I have quite a bit of decades ago experience using chain saws from clearing a heavily wooded building site. And have climbed and worked on a few tall sailboat masts. I'm no hero--I get that gut-wrenching feeling when looking down from 40 or 50 feet up, making me want to cling hard to the mast, and I just have to bight down and do my work without thinking of the danger reflex. And I have to admire the courage of you guys that can do this work day in and day out, and I marvel at the physical conditioning you all have to have to do this kind of work.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

Didn't yu see enough blood in Nam EZ?

Those trees'll get yu.

I've hauled too many of em off to ER's, includin meself!

No fatalities yet.......knock on bark.....

Give it a day or two EZ, let's see what developes?

Jomoco


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2018)

In Northern Cal they are just using wildfires to remove trees . . . 

Seriously, it looks like a complicated tree and I am glad that @jomoco has offered to help. I would be interested to see how he approaches it.

Philbert


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

I'll bet I can piece it out with a handsaw and a good TIP, wood pieced out too with an 020, then 365 comes alive slicin n dicin.

I'd be shocked if it takes more than an hour or two.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah, I've seen enough and lost some friends. 

And I've been taken, and taken myself, to the ER. It's part of a life of having to do for oneself and ignoring the occasional: "You'll put your eye out!" So I'm just chipping away at it, frequently standing back to envision how to approach the next step in the safest way, knowing that each branch that comes down takes some of the pressure off the shop and gets me another step closer to having the whole thing down. The trailer is my home and, though it's no cherry, I wish to preserve it and not damage it in the process of removing this tree, which has grown so close that I can only open the door enough to pass.

J said: "Those trees'll get you."

Part of my healthy respect for them comes from being badly injured by one, resulting in a fractured pelvis, a painful injury I can only describe as indescribable. While clearing that building site previously mentioned, I was running a backhoe, excavating the root balls of large trees, which I would then push over with the backhoe and cutup on the ground. While I was digging at one tree, a phone-pole sized tree close by, that had rotted through above the ground, snapped off due to the disturbance caused by digging. It fell so directly toward me that, by the time I could detect the motion, I did not have enough time to get entirely off the tractor seat. The blow was mostly taken up by my hardhat and shoulder as I twisted sideways while trying to swing my leg over the seat support tube. It knocked me out cold and threw me to the ground. I did not regain consciousness until sometime after the paramedics got me loaded up and en route to the ER.

One might conclude that I'm accident prone. It's really more that I've lived a very active life full of risks and some of them got me. As a boat builder I work around powerful cutting machines that can do a lot of damage to something as soft as flesh. But, instead of living in fear of these risks, I live with a heightened awareness of them, as most of you pro's certainly must.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank god for modern medicine n gifted surgeons, eh EZ?

Have yu seen those new pooper scoopers paramedics just slide underneath n lock together?

Slicker than chit!




Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've also gone down at 55 mph riding a Harley. Nothing broken. Coulda used a few stitches but didn't get them. Healed just fine.


----------



## jomoco (Jul 31, 2018)

How far are yu from the 405 n 10 EZ?

Are yu in the boat marina itself?

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm very close to the 405 and 10, about 2 miles north of the marina, near the Santa Monica airport.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Before moving the big ladder I took a photo looking down on the platform I built (~ 9'-10' up). You can see the plywood I placed to protect the trailer. 

And one photo with the ladders re-positioned for the next stage. I've fastened 2x material at the base of the upper ladder, trapping it so it can't move, and also attached a ratchet strap to hold the ladder down and a line at the top to keep it from shifting.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 1, 2018)

Not exactly like I would do it, but the steps look just fine. I just happen to have a great deal of scaffolding so when nothing else is available set up scaffolding. Here you made some of your own. Looks pretty stable so get on with it thanks for the pictures. You have gone this far keep going. Thanks


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Of course a professional arborist wouldn't do it this way but, as a handicapped and overweight 74-year old, I must have work-arounds. And I have no scaffolding. The two 4 x 8's are supported at three points: the trailer roof, the shop roof, and where one crosses at the tree crotch. It's extremely stable and well supported, held together with 3" drywall screws, so I can easily disassemble when I get down to that point. I already had the plywood and 4 x 8's; just had to pickup some extra 2 x 4's and (1) 2 x 6. The platform could support many times the load I will be imposing on it, which should be limited to just me, a ladder and a few tools, possibly the momentary impact of a branch or chunk of wood.


----------



## JeffGu (Aug 2, 2018)

You can almost stop now and just open a theme park.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 2, 2018)

JeffGu said:


> You can almost stop now and just open a theme park.



Or at least a local tourist attraction. 

It's only 82 degrees in the shade but feels hotter working with the manual pole saw. After tipping 2 pretty good size branches I had to climb down, to take a sorta break, and cut them up on the ground. Drinking a bunch of water and resting before going back up.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 2, 2018)

Gives me a sore neck just thinkin bout it!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's hard on my feet and legs working off a ladder. I can just imagine what it must be like hanging from spurs all day! And it doesn't take me long to break a sweat working with the manual pole saw. In fact I'm not so certain I have the right blade for this.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 2, 2018)

I ain't terribly certain you should be up there at all brother!

Why so hasty to become pasty EZ?

Make like the natives n say fug it when it's hot out!

Get a sombrero or somethin?

Too dang hot out to go chasin the big siesta mate!

Chill with some Kona coffee man......

Jomoco


----------



## hseII (Aug 2, 2018)

jomoco said:


> I want one of my fellow expoits in these matters to kick in somethin gosh darn it.
> 
> Bessie failed her smog test, got declared illegal, but all I needs a bag and a couple saws, 020 n 365 should do.
> 
> ...



Are you still open for this Saturday?


----------



## jomoco (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah, once Enterprise Rent a Car on N. Magnolia in El Cajon's got an SUV paid for n waitin?

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's funny how, even with all the hard years and miles on me, I can't help but think like a kid with boundless energy and confidence. Got sweaty, sticky and exhausted with not much to show for it. Though my dump pile keeps growing. 

The new pole saw blade works slick on small stuff, but is too fine a pitch for larger branches. I see WesSpur has a nice selection in their catalog. Wouldn't mind trying their Fanno Gullet saw blade or Razortooth saw blade with the deep gullets. Perhaps it might be possible to grind some gullets in the blade I have. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 2, 2018)

If you are pretty good with your hands you can make a rope saw that can cut with out binding. Also there are a number of places that sell pruning blades for pole saws. If you have a pole saw blade that is not not that great spread the teeth and then sharpen them. If you widen the teeth a bit it will not bind. Thanks


----------



## jomoco (Aug 2, 2018)

You go killin yurself before I get there n I'll murder yu EZ!

Yur 73!

You've heard Let It Be!

At least a day or two?

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm 74 but don't look a day over 73. Actually on schedule to be 75 in a few months. 

J--If you're serious about coming up, let's PM our thoughts on it. I'm available anytime. If Saturday is best for you we could shoot for a week from this coming Saturday, to give ourselves a chance to prepare and to see if there's anyone also willing to help. I can get a laborer for the day if you think that would help.

TJ--Seen those rope saws; thought they looked like they'd be OK for emergencies, or something like that. You think one would help here?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 3, 2018)

EZ if you ain't tried a rope saw then there is something very wrong. I use a rope saw when I really do not not want to climb a tree period. On several occasions tree was up to or next to a power line. In the past if a Edison line was too close to a tree they told the home owner to fix it. Now Edison will remove almost anything close to power. Or as of late home owner told me Oak tree has been dead for only two years, but every thing indicated it was a death trap. Took it down with a rope saw and it fell into many pieces. Your tree looks less than 80' so easy peasy with a rope saw. Shoot a line near the large end of a branch then shoot a line right next to the branch base. The first line is to lower branch once it is cut. Second line is where the rope saw will cut the branch. When the branch starts to fall the end will go down and hang. You will keep on cutting until branch breaks completely and lower it down. 

If you really want a good rope saw you gotta make one. Get your self some saw chain hopefully some of it is very worn. If you just take a conventional chain and put a link into each end of a 20 to 30'' chain it will not always have the cutters pointing down. So you have to alternate the cutters every two inches or so that no matter which way the chain it is positioned some cutter will be pointing down. You grind off the sprocket teeth and alternate a cutter 4 to 6 inches so that when you pull one way the cutters cut something then pull the other way a pair of cutters cut some that way. Each side of your chain should have no more than 6 teeth facing each way because the chain will bind if not. I can cut a 12'' dead or green Oak limb with a 100' rope saw. All you need is two 100' lines and lots of patience. I have spent a couple of hours from 70' trying to get the lines just right for one branch. With your platform and pole saws you should be able to position your stuff pretty fast. You can buy a saw for about $40 but they seemed like they would break after second cut. Thanks


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh lord 

Let's just do things the civilized way 

Sounds like 175 bucks solves all these problems. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I wish $175 would solve all these problems! 

Sounds like we don't have consensus on the rope saw? Found this while searching rope saws.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Rope-Saw/


----------



## hseII (Aug 3, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> Oh lord
> 
> Let's just do things the civilized way
> 
> ...



I’m tired of hearing about it: I’ll split it with you.

I’m not renting the truck, but I will send. $87.50 to someone who will rent it.

@jomoco, how about you? 

We send it to you & you rent the ride.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 3, 2018)

hseII said:


> I’m tired of hearing about it: I’ll split it with you.
> 
> I’m not renting the truck, but I will send. $87.50 to someone who will rent it.
> 
> ...


I was gonna send 50 bucks I'll send the 87.50 if no one else wants to help. 
I just want to have a set in stone plan b4 I send money to some random guy I met on the internet... haha 

@kz1000 you still in for atleast the $20? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jomoco (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm only good for Friday n Saturday, but I see no reason it can't be done in one day, so pick a day EZ, next Friday or Saturday, regardless I have to return Saturday night.

Let No Tree handle the money, I've never dealt with paypal.

Done right it'll be a one day deal n done with.

Yu think you can refrain from chewin on that poor Allepo another week EZ?

PM me yur address n phone# if it's a go mate?

Jomoco


----------



## hseII (Aug 3, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> I was gonna send 50 bucks I'll send the 87.50 if no one else wants to help.
> I just want to have a set in stone plan b4 I send money to some random guy I met on the internet... haha
> 
> @kz1000 you still in for atleast the $20?
> ...



I agree.

I’m a go whenever the ducks get lined up.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 3, 2018)

EZ a rope saw might solve your issues. If you get the personnel to assist you then maybe you are home free. If the assist does not work out then you might want to look at Northern Tool rope saw. About $60 including shipping will get you a 48'' saw with about 50 or 60' of line. That is likely able to handle your challenge with independence. Mine is made with regular chain and 100' of braided 3/8'' high test line. A really long pole saw can also work wonders with hard to reach places. A fiberglass extending pole can be very effective. Thanks


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

All--thanks for everything.

TJ--we'll see how this goes.

J--how about coming up Friday and returning Saturday? You could stay on my boat if you don't mind roughing it for one night. I think you might be greatly underestimating the enormity of the job. It's hard to tell from the photos, perhaps, but the tree I estimate at 50' high. But I'll appreciate any help you can provide. PM sent.

Got some more done today, but hardly worthy of a photo. Stuff I could reach from the existing ladder setup. Got it mostly with the electric pole saw, which developed an intermittent power issue, so I had to finish with the manual pole saw.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 4, 2018)

Friday's fine with me EZ.

But please leave the tree as it is till I get there. You n whoever cleans up the mess I put on the ground'll have lots of work to do.

I'll buzz yu tomorrow about mid morning mate.

Jomoco


----------



## Philbert (Aug 4, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> If you really want a good rope saw you gotta make one. Get your self some saw chain hopefully some of it is very worn. If you just take a conventional chain and put a link into each end of a 20 to 30'' chain it will not always have the cutters pointing down. So you have to alternate the cutters every two inches or so that no matter which way the chain it is positioned some cutter will be pointing down.





Ted Jenkins said:


> EMine is made with regular chain and 100' of braided 3/8'' high test line.



Ted,

Love to see some photos. The 'rope saws' I tried were all junk.

Maybe start a 'Rope Saw' thread?

Philbert


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Friday's fine with me EZ.
> 
> But please leave the tree as it is till I get there. You n whoever cleans up the mess I put on the ground'll have lots of work to do...



Great!

Whatever is on the ground will get removed--not to worry. But I'm on a mission--please don't expect me to stop--so the tree will be slightly smaller when you get here.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

J--here are the photos you requested, listed in order of approximate compass point (viewed from) south, south, east, north, west, west. For scale, the trailer is a 24' Silver Streak. The circumference of the trunk is 88", measured not near the ground, but just below the sawed off stubs you see in the photos from the west and south sides.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 4, 2018)

Nice pics EZ, thanx.

Has it lifted off the trailer at all since you started, or still making solid contact?

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

The tree does not contact the trailer. It is being supported by the crooked branch on the shop roof. And of course nothing has moved, even with all I've removed the tree is still trying to push the shop over.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 4, 2018)

I’ll kick in $25


----------



## Philbert (Aug 4, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Has it lifted off the trailer at all since you started, or still making solid contact?


(Naw, the power lines are holding it up . . . )

Philbert


----------



## jomoco (Aug 4, 2018)

Makes me wonder how well rooted that base is?

Nice n green though, which is comforting!

I suspect it's been that way for many years.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

62--heckuvaguy!

The roots are holding extremely well and there are no rotten spots. It's leaking sap like mad from every place I've trimmed. The tree didn't suddenly fall over; it grew that way in a natural bonsai shape, apparently due to seeking sunlight while trying to escape the stranglehold of that huge vine that tried to suffocate it. Over the years it has crowded out the trailer and is now trying to push over the shop. I'll show a photo of the gap between the shop door and its frame. You'll notice there is a large gap at the bottom and the door is heavily scraping the frame at the top.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 4, 2018)

Anybody wanting to contribute to the cause please PM me and I'll shoot you my PayPal. I'll collect and most likely make a payment direct to the rental agency on jomoco's behalf. If for what ever reason this doesn't happen I'll send refunds out. 
The ones who have already expressed interest I'll PM you as soon as I have a moment this afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

n--good man!


----------



## kz1000 (Aug 4, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> I was gonna send 50 bucks I'll send the 87.50 if no one else wants to help.
> I just want to have a set in stone plan b4 I send money to some random guy I met on the internet... haha
> 
> @kz1000 you still in for atleast the $20?
> ...


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 4, 2018)

k--another good man!


----------



## Epiq45 (Aug 5, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Thanks fellas. Appreciate the concern and the help. It's not that I don't think a pro would be worth the expense. If I had the money to spend I certainly would hire it out.
> 
> What they are saying is that from all the gear you have bought, the amount of money you are likely to lose in the end on resale could have paid for a climber for 1 day...and a climber could have had that down in less than 1 day. That option would have not wasted a bunch of time, money, and gas rounding this stuff up, and it certainly would have been easier on yourself too.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 6, 2018)

MeierLawnCare said:


> What they are saying is that from all the gear you have bought, the amount of money you are likely to lose in the end on resale could have paid for a climber for 1 day...and a climber could have had that down in less than 1 day. That option would have not wasted a bunch of time, money, and gas rounding this stuff up, and it certainly would have been easier on yourself too.



Not to worry. A new friend has graciously offered to come up here all the way from San Diego to help. And others have even offered to donate to make sure this works out. With all this good will and good fortune I will not be concerned about the possibility of losing money on gas or reselling equipment, or even for bad judgement. The time I've spent learning about tree climbing and felling and necessary equipment, shopping for gear, working on the tree's removal...means nothing compared to Jomoco's time which he has unselfishly offered.

Even what I have learned about myself in my willingness to accept such a challenge on my own, facing my fear of the potential danger each time I climbed higher, the successful progress I've made so far, the generosity of strangers--all this has been a wonderful and unforgettable experience for me that I simply cannot regret.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 6, 2018)

Just an update I have 30 bucks from spyder62. If anybody else would like to donate to the cause hit me up via PM. Anything is appreciated. What ever the balance is hsell and I will split. 

kz1000 has donated $20 direct to ez1 I hope he will use that money in some way for jomoco weather for food, beer, stripper, or gas money. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 6, 2018)

n--good man! Thanks for your help.

62--thank you.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for your service ez

Proud of you jomoco!


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 6, 2018)

I would like to know more of the progress and any pics. I am glad no body is in the hospital with some thing broken. The whole process sounds very good. Some times hardships brings about true rewards. Thanks


----------



## Epiq45 (Aug 6, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Not to worry. A new friend has graciously offered to come up here all the way from San Diego to help. And others have even offered to donate to make sure this works out. With all this good will and good fortune I will not be concerned about the possibility of losing money on gas or reselling equipment, or even for bad judgement. The time I've spent learning about tree climbing and felling and necessary equipment, shopping for gear, working on the tree's removal...means nothing compared to Jomoco's time which he has unselfishly offered.
> 
> Even what I have learned about myself in my willingness to accept such a challenge on my own, facing my fear of the potential danger each time I climbed higher, the successful progress I've made so far, the generosity of strangers--all this has been a wonderful and unforgettable experience for me that I simply cannot regret.




Man that is good news! I wish I were closer, I'd come help as well. I'm glad everything is working out for you...we do try to take care of our own! I can't help but think the progress you made on that tree helped you learn things about yourself as well. Wishing you guys the best of luck with the removal, and may the "after beers" be ICE cold...we'll be waiting on pics!


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 7, 2018)

Philbert said:


> Ted, Love to see some photos. The 'rope saws' I tried were all junk. Maybe start a 'Rope Saw' thread?
> Philbert



Since it was my idea we will cal it Philbert's Chain Corner, Every thing you wanted to know about chains, but were afraid to ask. Everything you did not know you needed to know, but you will soon know. 

I have found that using a rope saw can do more than most can imagine and with complete safety. All the saws that I looked at convinced me that they would last one cut and no more. Which is why I started messing with used pieces of chain for my saws. I have one in the mill but it mostly just has the ends complete. I finally got some pictures of one of my vices that has been out in the field. Thanks


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks fellas.

TJ--please post a link here for us if you start a thread on rope saws.

Had a small job to get out for a client over the weekend and another this morning. 

Mostly prepped the yard in anticipation of Friday's project by removing from the area everything not essential to the job at hand. Nothing worth photographing. Got rid of a pile of rotten 2x's. Returned my landlady's POS ladder to get it out of the way. Consolidated and organized the equipment that might be of some use on Friday. Moved the upper level ladder to a new position so I can get at a couple of the lowest branches I've been working on.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 8, 2018)

No further progress on the tree as I had work related stuff to do yesterday and temps got up to 88 degrees. But I've been in touch with J, by phone, and we're good to go on our Friday morning schedule. Today I'll do what I can. And tomorrow I'll get the ladders out of J's way.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 8, 2018)

Just seen where u said "landlady's ladder" do you rent that property? Send her the bill! Right?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 8, 2018)

n--I rent, but just can't make this my landlady's problem; it's mine. Been here for decades. She keeps the rent affordable and I never make waves. If sending her the bill was an option I wouldn't have taken this on by myself.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Here's a couple photos showing how I rigged one last limb for removal. Used a throw-bag to rig a snatch block hung off 1 line to the next uppermost limb. Through that block I ran a line to the base of the limb I wanted to remove. Couldn't avoid multiple trips up the ladders before I was finally able to notch the bottom, and then position myself such that I didn't have to cut above my head to make the final cut. No drama, though I did have to sneak up on that final cut to avoid any sudden drop before going all the way through. Then climbed down, removing ladders as I went (so they wouldn't be in J's way) and finished lowering the limb from the ground; cut it up and tidied the work site in preparation for J's visit tomorrow.

Last photo shows the small branches and wood I've piled (~6' high) in the alley waiting to be hauled away; this so the small work area beneath the tree remains clear. There's just enough room left in the alley for a vehicle to pass. Wanted to get all the foliage down first before having to confront that. Was thinking I might find someone with a chipper and truck to deal with it. But what is the best way to deal with the wood? Especially the large slabs of trunk that will remain?


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 9, 2018)

@jefflovstrom

I know you got bought out and are part of a corporate giant now, but would you happen to ever have a chipper truck in this guys neck of the woods? He will most likely be looking to hire somebody to haul this stuff... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 9, 2018)

Just poked around Google maps how far is home depot from you? They normally have a 6" chipper for rent not sure on the cost out there but its normally a couple hundo for the day. All those branches would chip down pretty good if you have a place you could make a pile and store for a short while. Then at your leasure get rid of them as you can a little as mulch throw a scoop in a garbage bag to top off the can. Maybe the neighbors can when he's not looking... that would be your cheapest route for getting rid of the limbs. Probably illegal to hide the chips in trash but hey...

As far as the big stuff your location is totally different then mine i couldn't tell you I have 10 different mulch yards within an hour that will accept chips logs or brush here.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 10, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> ...Maybe the neighbors can when he's not looking...



HA! 

No, I won't be doing that. But Home Depot isn't too far away from me. Never seen a chipper there--didn't know you could just rent them--but it's easy to check out. 

Surely the large slabs will be the hardest to get rid of. Anyone have a line on these chip/mulch outfits?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> @jefflovstrom
> 
> I know you got bought out and are part of a corporate giant now, but would you happen to ever have a chipper truck in this guys neck of the woods? He will most likely be looking to hire somebody to haul this stuff...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Would if I could, his best bet is to search in Craig;s List., here,https://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/bbb
Jeff, https://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/bbb


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

J had to drive up all the way from San Diego, but still managed to be in the tree before 9:00 am! It is just marvelous to watch a pro work at such a challenging trade which requires so much skill and athleticism. Temps were in the mid to upper 80's with not much of a breeze until noon or so. 

Got a few photos early in the day, but must have been too tired to think of photography by day's end. I tried to keep pace, with him in the tree and me trimming, dragging and stacking on the ground. J graciously offered to stay the night so we could make another run at it in the morning. Such generosity.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 11, 2018)

Your outstanding jomoco.i want to say your a good man, but it doesn’t go far enough


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> Your outstanding jomoco.i want to say your a good man, but it doesn’t go far enough



Well said! He's a good man. And outstanding to be doing this, especially for a nearly complete stranger. He didn't want to see me hurt myself. Not many men around like this.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Well said! He's a good man. And outstanding to be doing this, especially for a nearly complete stranger. He didn't want to see me hurt myself. Not many men around like this.


So how far did ya get?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

I'll take some photos this morning to show where we wound up yesterday. Pretty sure J didn't take long getting to sleep last night and he's already here with his boots and spurs on to give it another go!.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

These first three images show where we finished yesterday.









J was ready to climb by ~8:00 this morning with me being his man on the ground and, by late morning, had already whittled it down to this.







By ~ 4:30 we were both pretty well knackered, tired, sore and cramping, so we called it close enough and J packed up and began the long drive home. But we had reduced the tree to what you see in these next two images. Now the top of what remains can be reached by just standing on the shop roof. And the trunk had lifted until the limb (that had been pushing the shop over) cleared the roof and the 4 x 8 platform support had risen 6" off the roof.







By a little after 6:00 I had mostly finished clearing the work site of the large debris and finished stacking everything in the alley, leaving this pile for hauling.





I want to sincerely thank those of you who have donated to help fund this past two day's marathon effort--I saw fit to pass it on to jomoco, though it was certainly poor compensation for the extreme effort he put in. Hope all of you are OK with my decision to use it in this manner. This time with J has been not only enlightening and educational, but thoroughly enjoyable, as we found lots to talk about during our breaks. I am very impressed with J's skill and work ethic, and feel very fortunate to have met him and had the opportunity to work together with him.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 11, 2018)

WOW!

Can't wait to hear @jomoco 's side of the story too!

Post a "_Free Firewood_" ad on Craig'sList for the wood in the alley?

Philbert


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

For as much tree there was that looks like a tiny pile of debris where did you hide the rest lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Free firewood it is. 

Besides what you see stacked in the alley, I have got rid of ~a dozen 45-gallon (?) trash bags of pine needles, vines/leaves, twigs, pine cones, etc. And there must be a few bushels of chainsaw dust scattered.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

So after seeing what it took to do the tree with jomoco do you still think you could have done it yourself? Survived? 

For the logs post on Craigslist for free fire wood might work it might not, Its pine so maybe no takers and a few nasty emails from a few dickheads you might get a few people who want a few arm fulls or you might get rid of it all in one shot. It's a crap shoot. 
For the branches look on craigslist I think I saw a post "cheapest tree service around" or something like that. send them a couple pics of the stuff left after the firewood ad and see what they say. around hear you could find somebody to do it for like 200 bucks. Since it's so neatly cut and stacked it would be an easy one for a landscaper with just a truck n trailer. So try some of the landscapers too. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

n--thank you. I probably won't seek out a hauler until the rest of the tree is on the ground.

I admitted to J that, not only could he have, in about an hour, duplicated all the work I had done prior to his arrival, but that I honestly don't know how I could have accomplished what he had done, regardless of how long it might take me. It was nothing short of amazing to watch such a highly skilled climber, though I had little time to watch, as it was all I could do to try and keep up with him with my breaking down the branches, handling the lines (on what little required rigging to the ground), stacking the debris and keeping the work site clear.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 11, 2018)

My town will take just about anything I put at the curb. Leaves branches. Tree trunks . And it doesn’t cost anything it may be worth a call. They even took this mess.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

Is marina del Rey it's own town or part of LA? Or who is its governing body?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Marina del Rey is a man-made yacht harbor which is a 1-square-mile part of LA county.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Marina del Rey is a man-made yacht harbor which is a 1-square-mile part of LA county.


So you are governed by the county not city of LA?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, county, not city. But my shop is actually in Venice.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 11, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Yes, county, not city. But my shop is actually in Venice.


Dogtown?


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

Where are the branches? Lol I'm confused 

http://www.evergreenrecyclingla.com gotta pay to dump not sure the cost but it looks to be a good option 

Looks like an old list but might help not sure about proximity of any of the places that take green waste to you https://www.bing.com/cr?IG=BC12F24C.../Recycling_Facilities.pdf&p=DevEx.LB.1,5317.1 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Never heard of dogtown.

My address is MdR, but my shop and the branches/firewood/slabs are in Venice.

That Evergreen place is about 35-45 minutes from me.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 11, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Never heard of dogtown.
> 
> My address is MdR, but my shop and the branches/firewood/slabs are in Venice.
> 
> That Evergreen place is about 35-45 minutes from me.


Venice is part of city of LA from what Google tells me, right? 
Google LA brush pickup says they offer a 1 time pickup call to schedule so they must do it as they get the calls not on a set day this may solve your problems 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 12, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Never heard of dogtown.
> 
> My address is MdR, but my shop and the branches/firewood/slabs are in Venice.
> 
> That Evergreen place is about 35-45 minutes from me.


I believe Venice was the home of Tony Alva and Jay Adams along with the z boys. Probably the greatest skateboarders of all time. Back in the mid 70’s. They used to surf at venice amid the debris from the amusement park scattered in the water. True legends


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 12, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> ...Google LA brush pickup says they offer a 1 time pickup call to schedule so they must do it as they get the calls not on a set day this may solve your problems...



Wow! That would be fantastic. I'll surely check that out.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 12, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> View attachment 668272
> .


Same tree in a parallel universe?

Philbert


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 12, 2018)

Philbert said:


> Same tree in a parallel universe?
> 
> Philbert


Just a branch about 45’ in the air. Here’s the trunk


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow, I see I missed the fun. Good on ya Jamoco! Ez1 you mean the services there wanted thousands to do that tree? I know pictures can deceive at times but that tree looked like some I've done for 500 cleaned up. I suspect you and jamoco had a lot of talking, I think he could have blown it out in one day. Still props to Jamoco for saving you a good chance of getting hurt or worse! Thanks EZ1 for your service.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 12, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> ...Ez1 you mean the services there wanted thousands to do that tree? I know pictures can deceive at times but that tree looked like some I've done for 500 cleaned up...Thanks EZ1 for your service.



Thank you.

A number of years ago (when the tree was smaller) a crew was working a neighbor's tree with a bucket lift. When they finished I asked one of the crew how much he thought it would be to remove the tree. He said probably over $5,000; that included removing the stump too. I'll wager the one you did for $500 wasn't leaning on a building, didn't have a trailer under it, and didn't include the stump removal. 

During the 2 days of work with J, the trailer was never so much as scratched. Temps were in the high 80's with very high humidity, making it necessary to consume gallons of water. I may have held J back, but he was too kind to ever mention that. Looking back at what we accomplished I feel deep pride and especially gratitude for having had the privilege of meeting and working with such a fine man.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A number of years ago (when the tree was smaller) a crew was working a neighbor's tree with a bucket lift. When they finished I asked one of the crew how much he thought it would be to remove the tree. He said probably over $5,000; that included removing the stump too. I'll wager the one you did for $500 wasn't leaning on a building, didn't have a trailer under it, and didn't include the stump removal.
> 
> During the 2 days of work with J, the trailer was never so much as scratched. Temps were in the high 80's with very high humidity, making it necessary to consume gallons of water. I may have held J back, but he was too kind to ever mention that. Looking back at what we accomplished I feel deep pride and especially gratitude for having had the privilege of meeting and working with such a fine man.


I would love it if i were wrong bro but my market is brutal here is a tree i did for 2 k looks like it would be 20 k in your area


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2018)

There was a three phase power line right beside it too lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm glad jomoco helped you and glad you let him your too good of American to get killed by a dang tree. My hat is off to him helping and also to you for the courage of attempting to do it.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 13, 2018)

I love golf coarse stumping the last time on the fairway I had 32 stumps none too terribly huge, done in 2 hrs figure actual cost at about 10 bucks a stump so 25 a pop you are at 150% profit! Lol 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks fellas. And happy to hear that stump removal isn't a hugely expensive deal. 

There's no real rush on removing the rest of the tree, but I will continue to try to make progress while I have some inertia helping me and so I can combine as much as possible for hauling. Also don't want to wind up with yet another unfinished project.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 13, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Thanks fellas. And happy to hear that stump removal isn't a hugely expensive deal.
> 
> There's no real rush on removing the rest of the tree, but I will continue to try to make progress while I have some inertia helping me and so I can combine as much as possible for hauling. Also don't want to wind up with yet another unfinished project.


One single stump in cali might be pretty expensive... it's high volume that drives price down. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jomoco (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the kind words n contributions guys.

Giving EZ a hand was an extremely humbling experience.

I've never had my azz so thoroughly kicked by high humidity!

I was only good for about 45 minutes of work in the tree before getting light headed, and coming down to cool off for half an hour before headin aloft again.

I guess I'm gettin old n ready to be shipped off to the knackers!

The tree was strategic in that it was entirely over the shop, but it certainly wasn't two days work.

EZ's a helluva a craftsman though! His teakwork on his boat's the finest I've seen, and his shop's to die for!

I totally understand why he was so determined to protect it now.

I've never experienced such high humidity that close to the ocean, and understand why so many athletes drop dead pushing themselves while playing or practicing in it.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 13, 2018)

J--you're a good man.

You guys may think this is silly, but I just noticed something today while cutting down the top of what remains of the tree. Although I've earlier in my life spent a few days running chain saws, it simply never occurred to me that I just LOVE the appearance of chainsaw dust!  In a long career as a woodworker I likely have breathed bushels of sawdust, the fine stuff. But it wasn't until today that I realized how actually beautiful the bigger dust is, if you'll allow me to look at it that way. Of course I love the smell of most sawdust.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Thanks for all the kind words n contributions guys.
> 
> Giving EZ a hand was an extremely humbling experience.
> 
> ...


Humid stinks, I did not intend to sound like you went too slow friend.It really don't matter imo, only thing that does it its safe. I learned many years ago racing in this work especially in heat will cause a good tree man to f-up. 50% of my bids are too low for two reasons lol 1 the market stinks and 2 I look at every tree with 30 year old eyes and a 55 y/o body lol


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Had to work some today so didn't get a lot done on the tree. The 18" bar on the electric saw is a real challenge on the trunk. But I managed to cut off some slabs by sawing them in half. Since the real climbing is done, and the electric should easily handle the rest of the small stuff, I figure I'll sell the top handle climbing saw and replace it with a bigger saw with a long bar, to finish removing the trunk. Maybe I can rent one locally.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Today I got quite a bit done; took the platform frame down and removed that part of the tree which overhung the trailer. By moving the plywood around, and using a short, inverted trash can to "catch" the cutoffs, I was able to protect the top of the trailer.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 15, 2018)

Glad it has worked out.

(You are going to miss that shade!)

Philbert


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Missing the shade very much! It was 92 degrees and 65% humidity today. And was hell working on the tree.

First photo shows a fixture I knocked together out of 2 x 6 and 2 x 4 scraps (don't laugh!). It gets ratchet strapped to the bottom of the tilted trunk such as to capture the cutoff slab and keep it from free-falling once I've completed the cut, after which I can toss the cutoff where I want it. You can just make out the partial cut at the top of the photo. The black is the ratchet strap; the blue is for securing my safety harness. Tried to hurry it along, just letting the slabs fall, but wound up denting the front corner of the trailer when a slab bounced into it. Dang! (Dent shows just under the third ladder rung)


----------



## Philbert (Aug 17, 2018)

Should have made a picture book of the whole process!

Philbert


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Philbert said:


> Should have made a picture book of the whole process!
> 
> Philbert



I really wish I'd been able to take more photos of J working the tree. But I was compelled to cut, drag and stack what he was taking off the tree, as there is such a small work area and I had to keep the alley clear for occasional traffic.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Aug 18, 2018)

I am very impressed that no one was set back with any mishaps and the tree is gone or almost. You worked with what you had. The several pictures you took were great Jomoco seemed to add to the contribution area very well. I am always challenged to try to get the jobs done by myself which is not always for the best. Thanks very much for all the updates. It was an interesting journey. Thanks.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 18, 2018)

It's been successful because of all the support and contributions of good people here. And that has given me inspiration, courage and energy to push on, which I intend to continue until the whole pile can be hauled away.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> It's been successful because of all the support and contributions of good people here. And that has given me inspiration, courage and energy to push on, which I intend to continue until the whole pile can be hauled away.


Just take your time,enjoy yourself , no deadlines you know. Actually i think your holder was good idea seeing how your doing this alone.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2018)

Where you are now though if it were me I would get a great side pull side notch it real wide and drop it but then it might not be best for your set up


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 18, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> Where you are now though if it were me I would get a great side pull side notch it real wide and drop it but then it might not be best for your set up



You're right, it is just about short enough now to be able to clear everything IF I could be assured of getting it to pull away from the trailer. Looks like it would want a notch a few feet above the ground, and oriented about 45 degrees outboard of the center axis, just about where the black trash can is located in this photo. As crazy as it may sound, although I can easily get a Come-along attached to my receiver hitch, to put a strain on the top of the trunk, it would seem that I could guaranty it to clear the trailer if I had someone keep a strain on it with the vehicle in gear at about a high idle. The attachment line would be plenty long enough to keep the vehicle well out of the danger zone. I'm afraid that the Come-along would simply go slack as the tree began to fall, if I relied only on the initial static tension.

Is this too far-fetched?


----------



## jomoco (Aug 18, 2018)

Thick half inch plywood at a steep angle against the trailer, then slice n dice letting gravity do its thing EZ.

You're too close to a clean finish to fug up now!

4-5 sheets should suffice.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 18, 2018)

jomoco said:


> ...You're too close to a clean finish to fug up now!...



 I knew it sounded like a crazy idea!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2018)

What jomoco is saying the things I'm laying down are for seasoned tree men. The new photo made me think jump cuts lol but see that is not for the novice. I used jump cuts at the aligator petting zoo to clear their fence. The people quit watching the gator show to see 6 foot chunks of wood fly 25 feet lol. It has worked well for me and would in that job too but it requires skill and a pro saw.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 19, 2018)

My biggest handicap at this point is the 18" bar, which feels like all the electric chainsaw will handle without bogging down. Right now it lacks about 4"-5" of going completely through the tree. And as much as I try, making the opposite side cut regularly drifts out of plane. Part of the problem is the difficulty introduced by working one side off a ladder, where I have to reach so far in order to get the motor to clear, that I cannot sight down the previous cut accurately. And that I have chosen to begin by making the largest cut, first, from standing/kneeling on the Mickey Mouse bridge supported by the shop roof eaves, on one end, and the trailer roof on the other. At some point I'll rent a 24" bar machine, but I'd like to limit that to 1 day's rental. 

The work load is greatly increased by my having to cut the slabs in two, horizontally, with the grain, so I can more easily manhandle them away from the trailer. This still seems easier than cutting the slabs half as thick, which would require twice as many crosscuts.

I understand about you guys not wanting to encourage me to try more risky operations. And that you might feel some responsibility if I were to then injure myself in the attempt. It's OK. I'm trying to avoid death as long as possible too.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 19, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> My biggest handicap at this point is the 18" bar, which feels like all the electric chainsaw will handle without bogging down. Right now it lacks about 4"-5" of going completely through the tree. And as much as I try, making the opposite side cut regularly drifts out of plane. Part of the problem is the difficulty introduced by working one side off a ladder, where I have to reach so far in order to get the motor to clear, that I cannot sight down the previous cut accurately. And that I have chosen to begin by making the largest cut, first, from standing/kneeling on the Mickey Mouse bridge supported by the shop roof eaves, on one end, and the trailer roof on the other. At some point I'll rent a 24" bar machine, but I'd like to limit that to 1 day's rental.
> 
> The work load is greatly increased by my having to cut the slabs in two, horizontally, with the grain, so I can more easily manhandle them away from the trailer. This still seems easier than cutting the slabs half as thick, which would require twice as many crosscuts.
> 
> I understand about you guys not wanting to encourage me to try more risky operations. And that you might feel some responsibility if I were to then injure myself in the attempt. It's OK. I'm trying to avoid death as long as possible too.


Yes but the techniques require saws to be safely performed an electric saw will not suffice. Minimum required to do what I mentioned is a 70cc saw which is a whole other can of worms especially on a step ladder. I have to agree with Jomoco plywood will be your better bet, that log has some twist.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Got a bit more done today, again in 90+ degree temps. Finished with the "scaffolding" (2 sheets of 5/8" plywood plus an 8' 2 x 8) between the shop and trailer roofs, so moved the plywood over to help shade the trailer. It's about 10 degrees hotter in the trailer now that the foliage has disappeared. Once I have the rest of the tree down, so I can take one run at getting rid of the debris, I'll address some kind of shade. Tried to troubleshoot the ancient rooftop RV air conditioner; it's getting power, but won't start; possibly/hopefully just a capacitor.

Friday I picked up the last quart of bar oil they had at my local hardware store. Today I got the last gallon at Advance Auto Parts. Sharpened and re-tensioned the chain. The saw has begun making new noises since I've started burying the bar in the thick part of the tree, especially when cutting with the grain--it doesn't like that and long fibers try to build up between the bar and chain.--it only needs to last awhile longer.  I've been feeling it too, got a kink in my neck that won't go away.

Just heard a vehicle pull up outside. It was a guy picking out the really small firewood! I assured him it was good wood for burning and that he could have all he wanted.  Wound up speaking with him for the longest time--got into some deep conversation that was so enjoyable. Funny how that works sometimes.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 20, 2018)

Leave the stump for a table (and for a story!). 

Philbert


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 20, 2018)

Is anything running on the ac? Fan motor or compressor? watch those capicitor’s. They will knock you on your azz


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 21, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Got a bit more done today, again in 90+ degree temps. Finished with the "scaffolding" (2 sheets of 5/8" plywood plus an 8' 2 x 8) between the shop and trailer roofs, so moved the plywood over to help shade the trailer. It's about 10 degrees hotter in the trailer now that the foliage has disappeared. Once I have the rest of the tree down, so I can take one run at getting rid of the debris, I'll address some kind of shade. Tried to troubleshoot the ancient rooftop RV air conditioner; it's getting power, but won't start; possibly/hopefully just a capacitor.
> 
> Friday I picked up the last quart of bar oil they had at my local hardware store. Today I got the last gallon at Advance Auto Parts. Sharpened and re-tensioned the chain. The saw has begun making new noises since I've started burying the bar in the thick part of the tree, especially when cutting with the grain--it doesn't like that and long fibers try to build up between the bar and chain.--it only needs to last awhile longer.  I've been feeling it too, got a kink in my neck that won't go away.
> 
> Just heard a vehicle pull up outside. It was a guy picking out the really small firewood! I assured him it was good wood for burning and that he could have all he wanted.  Wound up speaking with him for the longest time--got into some deep conversation that was so enjoyable. Funny how that works sometimes.


You bout whipped her, man wally world has cheap lil 8000 btu ac window units that will cool that nicely "just sayin"


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nothing runs on that ancient a/c. Wouldn't that be something if a capacitor got me after avoiding the dangers of taking down the tree?!!! A window a/c is out because I want to be able to tow the trailer. Once the tree project is finished I'll try to get the original unit working if possible, to help until I can get some kind of shade put up.


----------



## old CB (Aug 21, 2018)

We see a lot of "homeowner" queries on this site, but few as complex and challenging as yours.

Between your determination--and resourcefulness--and Jomoco's great volunteer work, this has been a great project from start to finish. Kudos to you both!


----------



## sundance (Aug 21, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Nothing runs on that ancient a/c. Wouldn't that be something if a capacitor got me after avoiding the dangers of taking down the tree?!!! A window a/c is out because I want to be able to tow the trailer. Once the tree project is finished I'll try to get the original unit working if possible, to help until I can get some kind of shade put up.



Couldn't you pull the window unit if you wanted to tow the trailer? Repairs on an old custom unit can be very pricey.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks fellas. Out of desperation from the overheated trailer interior I did that small amount of troubleshooting on the a/c, just to see if I could make it more livable, but I'll likely focus on getting the rest of the tree down before I go any further with the a/c repair possibilities. Maybe it is just old junk after all. I have a 20" box fan running full bore during most of the day, which makes the inside temp bearable. I loved that tree! That's why I waited so long to take it down.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 21, 2018)

winter is coming!,,
Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Aug 21, 2018)

EZ'll build a trailer sunshade framework n lattice no problemo!

The man's a master wood crafter extraordinaire!

His teak trim's flawless!

Slow easy n methodical now you well toothed beaver!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 21, 2018)

jomoco said:


> ...The man's a master wood crafter extraordinaire!...



You're only saying that because it's true. 

Never expected to look forward to winter.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 21, 2018)

See if there is en electrical schematic on one of the covers and take a picture of it. Or get a model number of the a/c unit


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Haven't had the shroud off the rooftop unit, but there's no diagram on the inside of the interior portion. It just says: "Duo-Therm". Trailer is a 1967 model.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 22, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Nothing runs on that ancient a/c. Wouldn't that be something if a capacitor got me after avoiding the dangers of taking down the tree?!!! A window a/c is out because I want to be able to tow the trailer. Once the tree project is finished I'll try to get the original unit working if possible, to help until I can get some kind of shade put up.


Sometimes spraying the top of a trailer with the garden hose will cool it down a tad


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 22, 2018)

That's what I've been doing wrong--I've been spraying it with wood chips.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Got a little more done today. Temps over 90 degrees again.

Would like to mention how well the safety glasses have been working. Misplaced a pair and discovered them underfoot. So ordered a couple pairs of exact duplicates. Bomber H-Bomb H101AF (anti-fog) clear @ $7.95 ea. Great product--great service.
https://bomberathletes.com/product/h-bomb-15/


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 22, 2018)

Get me a schematic or model number


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 22, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> Get me a schematic or model number



Thanks. As soon as I take off the external shroud I'll post my findings.


----------



## old CB (Aug 22, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Would like to mention how well the safety glasses have been working.


Wrap around safety glasses are the thing, when running saws.

Even better, I get 'em with bifocals built in from my local hardware store. Ever since turning 50, my close-up vision is poor without glasses. So when tuning a saw, sharpening, any close work at all I don't have to ditch safety glasses and go find my regular lenses in the pickup. They're a few bucks higher in price, but the convenience is priceless. Clear or tinted sunglasses.


----------



## spyder62 (Aug 22, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Thanks. As soon as I take off the external shroud I'll post my findings.


take your time. I know you said it was in the 90’s
I tried googling duo therm. But they were all newer. It’s 120 volt house current?


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 22, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> ...It’s 120 volt house current?



Yup, 120-volt.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Got a little more done today. Temps over 90 degrees again.
> 
> Would like to mention how well the safety glasses have been working. Misplaced a pair and discovered them underfoot. So ordered a couple pairs of exact duplicates. Bomber H-Bomb H101AF (anti-fog) clear @ $7.95 ea. Great product--great service.
> https://bomberathletes.com/product/h-bomb-15/



This is my favorite show, love the tenacity, 
Jeff


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 27, 2018)

You guys probably thought I was goofing off. Had to work Thursday. Sharpened the chain again. Got the height of the tree down to where I no longer need a ladder!


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Doesn't seem like much progress, but it sure is hard going with the 18" bar. Lots of misaligned cuts, so a lot of extra work for the results. Probably should have just rented the 24" bar saw, which I might be needing now anyway, because I am just about out of room to get the chainsaw under the trunk. 

When I sharpened the chain today I also used the Dremel with a cutoff disc to grind quite a bit off the depth gauges. That seemed to help the most to make the saw cut better without the need for a bunch of pressure.


----------



## jomoco (Aug 28, 2018)

An 18 inch bar's good for 35 inches EZ, keep it sharp, take your time, cutting from both sides, with both hands on it at all times.

Get yur money's worth outta that lectric saw!

Don't forget to lower your rakers once half the cutter's gone due to sharpening.

Jomoco


----------



## old CB (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey, subsidize this project with what you've produced. Advertise: 

"Barefoot beach--4" deep of the softest sand you'll ever walk in (wood chips). Dance beneath the swaying palm, in the shade of the trailer (at certain times of day)."


----------



## jomoco (Aug 28, 2018)

Too bad pine sucks for carving EZ!

I have a super cool little Sparrow carved from Teakwood that's quite heavy.

Toasty toes round a fire's about all Allepo's goof for, hot coffee n hot dogs!

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 28, 2018)

old CB said:


> Hey, subsidize this project with what you've produced. Advertise:
> 
> "Barefoot beach--4" deep of the softest sand you'll ever walk in (wood chips). Dance beneath the swaying palm, in the shade of the trailer (at certain times of day)."



"Free firewood--you split--must take it all." 



jomoco said:


> ...Get yur money's worth outta that lectric saw!
> 
> Don't forget to lower your rakers once half the cutter's gone due to sharpening.
> 
> Jomoco



Yeah, today I ground down the rakers (I referred to them as depth gauges). Made quite a difference.

That electric saw has provided exceptional service. It's making quite a bit of noise in the gearbox, I presume. I'm really surprised it's lasted this long.


----------



## flyinfinn (Aug 29, 2018)

I just read all ten pages of this! What a great story of an eager vet, and new friend who came to help. This kind of stuff is why the internet can do great things, and connect many people. Warms my heart.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 29, 2018)

flyinfinn said:


> ...Warms my heart.



Warms mine too.

Guess I'll call it close enough on the chainsaw work as, getting the stump down as low as possible, even trenching around the low side to get more access, I blunted the chain to the point it just wouldn't cut anymore. Do you guys think that what's left will be OK for a stump grinder to get down to grade? There's some pick and shovel work that could be done in preparation for that. And also I plan to move the bricks and piece of concrete out of the way.

It nearly broke my back, stacking all that. Time to find someone to haul the pile away. Yippee!


----------



## jomoco (Aug 29, 2018)

One helluva neat tidy job soldier!

A big stump grinder'll shred that thing in 15 minutes.

Tell them the access is is great, and it's a soft easy pine.

Nice job EZ!

My brother's the general manager of United Pacific Tree Company in La Habra, and has a few big stumpers.

Tell him I said two bill max, and make sure there are no utility lines buried in it's radius first.

Jomoco


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 30, 2018)

J--thanks. Couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 30, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> J--thanks. Couldn't have done it without you.


I agree with j that pile is tidy, if you ain't careful someone is going to try and hire you. I also agree 2 bill at home that is my min stump which is 125.00. No need in pick let the machine work move the concrete yes but no pick needed. I wish i lived closer id grind that just for the hell of it . It would take me 10 minutes tops!


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 31, 2018)

r--thank you. Hope you're right about the cost to grind the stump. I have contacted a couple local guys to give me a price. One says he'll come by tomorrow afternoon.

Got the bricks removed, but that concrete block must be huge. Tried moving it using a very heavy duty 5' toe bar and it would not move at all; it is solidly buried and likely entangled in the root system. Might have to get a jackhammer to clear it.


----------



## EZ1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Received the first quote today: $900 for the stump grinding! Plus $600 to haul away the tree debris! Yikes! No possible way.

Did a preliminary cleanup; loaded 4 large trash bags with just sawdust.


----------



## no tree to big (Aug 31, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Received the first quote today: $900 for the stump grinding! Plus $600 to haul away the tree debris! Yikes! No possible way.
> 
> Did a preliminary cleanup; loaded 4 large trash bags with just sawdust.


That's ridiculous on the stump. I've done a few 900 dollar stumps and they were about 10 times that size full clean up! 600 for the debris not completely out of line but you can probably do better. when you see some lowlife drunke crew working stop and see what he says it's not exactly rocket science at this point... check your home depot or local rental place if you have one to see if they have a smaller self propelled unit (vermeer 252) I'd say 250 for the day and you could easily be done in 4 hrs with the machine for a half day rate. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

I've run a craigslist ad to see if I can get the size of the pile down. 

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/6686562048/ihzpg


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

In less than 2 hours I received this email:

"Hi there, 

We are artists from Redondo.

Do you happen to know if the lovely pieces in the front are still available? The ones you can see the cross sections of like the gorgeous one in the front right.

Also do you happen to know if they have termites etc?

We didn’t want to make the drive with a teething baby if they were already all spoken for.

Thank you for listing generously such gorgeous pieces of wood.

Have a most lovely day "


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Heard some noise in the alley, so went out to check. A bunch of medium sized stuff had already disappeared and there are 2 cars loading the big slabs right now!


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

And 5 hours after I placed the ad this is what the pile is down to. Must have been 1.2-dozen vehicles. Even got rid of a big bag of sawdust. Before and after photos.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

And now down to this:


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 1, 2018)

Not to shabby are you allowed to have a camp fire In one of these? Start having little fires in your spare time 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Not allowed to burn it. But I'm amazed that so much disappeared today!


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Heard some noise out there late last night. When I got up this morning there was only this left. A lot of the firewood had disappeared.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Little over an hour later it's down to this.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

It may be time to update the pic or pull the ad the last few pieces look a little rough 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

That's what I thought when I looked at it first thing this morning. But now a bunch more has disappeared. More that I won't have to pay to get hauled away. Tonight I'll pull the ad.

Since this worked so well, it gave me the idea to run another ad with photos of the stump and the debris pile with a request for someone to quote to grind the stump and haul away the rest.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it costs 5 bucks to post a ad in the gig section but you will probably get a good response. 
You'll probably get someone who will grind the stump but maybe not. you will get a bunch of people who will haul the branches probably for fairly cheap dont make it a requirement to do both. obviously the branches are more the priority 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

n--good point about wording it such that it is two separate jobs I'm looking to complete, so that a guy with a truck can tackle just the haul.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Here's the ad I ran. It cost just $10. Once the debris is gone I'll run an ad for the stump grinding.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/lbg/d/wanted-tree-branches-and-wood/6687377817.html


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

Since tomorrow is labor day a lot of people have the day off and a lot of people will probably be looking for side work so you may have good luck

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just got a call (already!) from a guy who'll haul the lot for $300. And, while I was typing the last, got a text from someone who wants to do it, but waiting for a price from him. And while I was typing the second sentence a guy called and said he'll haul it all for $200!!! He's on his way.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

Dont pay until its done! Especially if he dont get it all on one load

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

No, I know better. He might take one look at how much is there and change his mind on the price. And I forgot to mention that I have 6 large bags full of sawdust and clippings that aren't in the photo.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

The bags are easy, if he has room see if he'll take if not find a dumpster or top off your trash. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

When he saw the amount of branches he changed his estimate to $500. Still chasing down someone.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

A couple guys showed up with a pretty good sized truck and have begun loading. They'll try to get it all in one load for $300. I just sharpened the chainsaw for them so they could consolidate the load better.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I can get rid of the bags one at a time without too much trouble. Those rounds were too heavy for me to lift--that's why no one took them. I had the guys load them first, in case they run out of room.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, another giant step for mankind. The hauler just left. By using the chainsaw A LOT (they threw the chain 3 times  ) they managed to get everything except the bags squished into their truck. I'll happily get rid of the bags a little at a time. 

So nice to see this stuff gone.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

No pics of the truck those are the money shots nobody like to see the **** star with her clothes on getting in her car to leave lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't have a good photo of the truck, but it was a 1990-ish GMC cab-forward diesel with an extremely heavy duty steel-sided flatbed with heavy steel gates. Those guys worked like mules and never took a break.

Edit to add I learned there is a $70 dumping fee.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 2, 2018)

There we go everybody likes a little azz haha 
70 bucks doesn't seem to bad especially considering it socal that would be a 45 or 55 dollar load where I work depending on who's bringing it in. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Did some more straightening up of the work site. Managed to get the huge concrete block pried up enough where I could begin busting it up with a 12-lb sledge hammer. In that manner I was able to get it completely removed from the stump area, so the grinder will have easy access. Found someone who will grind it to 6" below grade for $400; that's the best I could do, and that's with me getting rid of the mulch. He is scheduled to do it on Friday.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 5, 2018)

400 is absurd I'd from getting on site to chaining up be like 30 mins tops if I used our self propelled or like 15 mins with the tow behind. We are not cheap for stumps we would be like 250 bucks when ever we were in the area. No joke tho there's a dozen guys here that would grind that thing for 80 bucks

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 5, 2018)

I think it's crazy too. The first guy wanted $900 just to grind the stump! BTW the stump cross section, at the "top", where I made the last cut, is about 2-1/2' across. Perhaps this photo best shows the scope of the grinding project, which includes the roots that create this large mound. That all needs to be taken down to 6" below grade, so quite a large area besides just the stump. Even if I rented a stump grinder at $250 (someone suggested), and did it myself, I'd have spent most of that. Maybe I'm screwing up. Frankly I've never even seen a stump grinder but know I could figure it out.


----------



## hseII (Sep 5, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> I think it's crazy too. The first guy wanted $900 just to grind the stump! BTW the stump cross section, at the "top", where I made the last cut, is about 2-1/2' across. Perhaps this photo best shows the scope of the grinding project, which includes the roots that create this large mound. That all needs to be taken down to 6" below grade, so quite a large area besides just the stump. Even if I rented a stump grinder at $250 (someone suggested), and did it myself, I'd have spent most of that. Maybe I'm screwing up. Frankly I've never even seen a stump grinder but know I could figure it out.



No pictures Sir.

$400 sounds steep but if the rental is $250, pay the man the other $150 & let him hassle with it.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Don't know what happened to the photo. Here, this one shows the mound of roots.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 5, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Don't know what happened to the photo. Here, this one shows the mound of roots.


125 at home and i would be smiling the whole time.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> 125 at home and i would be smiling the whole time.


How old are you, and which set of eyes are you using for that lol.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 6, 2018)

ropensaddle said:


> 125 at home and i would be smiling the whole time.



Now I know you're just teasing me!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Great job EZ1 and @jomoco .

I took liberty to make an adjustment to your ad for the wood since the link you posted was to edit the ad, not really as I didn't post it .
I just added an important line that seems to be in most free wood ads on craigslist.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 6, 2018)

jomoco said:


> Bessie failed her smog test, got declared illegal, but all I needs a bag and a couple saws, 020 n 365 should do.
> Jomoco


Pictures of bessie please .


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 6, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> ...I just added an important line that seems to be in most free wood ads on craigslist...



Thanks. How about:

"You must be licensed and insured......*or cheap*.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 6, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> How old are you, and which set of eyes are you using for that lol.


meant stump lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 6, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Now I know you're just teasing me!


 nope lol i did this one at 25 but i had many others too


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 6, 2018)

How far below grade do you normally take them?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 6, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> How far below grade do you normally take them?


Normally I look for swell of root flare where the ground raises up I start there and take it 6 or more inches deep from that point through the stump and out the other side! I have charged more than minimum a time or two because the roots were all over the yard and or they were putting a footer in the stump area and needed all the stump ground out so then it was 2 foot deep!


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 7, 2018)

The stump grinder showed up on time this morning but, after running the machine a very short time, blew a fuse on the machine. As neither of us had the correct spare I wired in a different style in-line fuse holder that I had on hand. Then a different fuse blew! I had a replacement fuse for that, but he continued to have trouble. So he phoned his boss, who rescheduled for after lunch with a different machine. After 1/2-hour of running he ran out of gas and had to borrow a hose from me so he could siphon some from his truck!

Anyway, he's still working at it. And yet I'm extremely glad I didn't rent one of these things; that's not a job for an old man.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> . . .after running the machine a very short time, blew a fuse on the machine. . . . Then a different fuse blew! . . . but he continued to have trouble. . . . 1/2-hour of running he ran out of gas and had to borrow a hose from me so he could siphon some from his truck!


Sounds like you really hired the 'A-Team'!




Philbert


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Not too impressed with the organization, so far but, when the machine is running, he works hard. I'll be surprised if I don't catch chit from y neighbors over the immense dust cloud.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 7, 2018)

Work hard grinding a stump? That's the easiest part of the whole removal process!
Does he have one he has to move back and forth by hand?
Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'll post some photos later of the guy grinding the stump. He probably had ~2-1/2 hours of actual grinding.

I'm doing the grading right now, while there's still daylight, and bagging mulch. Finally cooling off a bit.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Except for a bit of cleanup the tree removal project has come to an abrupt end, which is strangely sad in a way; I've so much enjoyed sharing the process with you guys, who have helped me so much. Though it leaves me with other pressing projects, like getting some shade (besides the 2 sheets of plywood on the trailer roof  ) and trying to repair the ancient air conditioner.

Here are a few photos I took today. Hope some of you have enjoyed this as much as I have. It was a heck of a challenge for this old man. And I can't thank you enough for the help and support you've given me, and especially those who contributed to getting the tree taken down. Very special thanks to jomoco for his generous assistance. I couldn't have done this without him.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 7, 2018)

That sir is the prehistoric way to grind a stump!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AQo7QBCB0wAA&usg=AOvVaw0fen2ytJ0ojLLQ1pj4DItq
Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Sep 7, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Except for a bit of cleanup the tree removal project has come to an abrupt end, . . . Here are a few photos I took today.


Quite a difference!

Philbert


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m also a bit sad it has come to an end. I’ve enjoyed your pictures and updates every day! Very thorough! Best of luck in your future endeavours!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 8, 2018)

we have a Carlton grinder just like that one and we never use it, it is a butt buster, no one likes it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 8, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> That sir is the prehistoric way to grind a stump!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2sR2jeIqqQ&ved=0ahUKEwi8qprVmKrdAhWHy4MKHdbhCaAQo7QBCB0wAA&usg=AOvVaw0fen2ytJ0ojLLQ1pj4DItq
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Yeah, I would of backed in our Vermeer 672 and been done in less than 30 minutes.
Jeff


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 8, 2018)

That tracked stump grinder is really something! Even this old man could do it. 

Tried to find a wiring diagram on the a/c unit--posted on the Airstream forum--no responses.


----------



## jomoco (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks good EZ!

Stump grinder did a good job too!

It was an honor to meet yu bro.

Best of luck mate.

Jomoco


----------



## sundance (Sep 8, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> That tracked stump grinder is really something! Even this old man could do it.
> 
> Tried to find a wiring diagram on the a/c unit--posted on the Airstream forum--no responses.



Time to think again about a removable window unit. Has to be the cheapest answer.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks fellas.

Regarding the a/c, I haven't given up on the idea of trying to make the old unit work. That would be my first choice; a new window unit my last. I just had to complete the tree removal project before starting on another. I've bypassed the original wiring and have temporarily connected an extension cord so I can easily apply and remove power while on the roof of the trailer, without needing to operate the switch below.


----------



## sundance (Sep 8, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Regarding the a/c, I haven't given up on the idea of trying to make the old unit work. That would be my first choice; a new window unit my last. I just had to complete the tree removal project before starting on another. I've bypassed the original wiring and have temporarily connected an extension cord so I can easily apply and remove power while on the roof of the trailer, without needing to operate the switch below.



How long has it been since the roof unit worked?


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've never seen it in working order since I bought the trailer, seems like 7-8 years ago. No telling how long it's been down.


----------



## sundance (Sep 8, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> I've never seen it in working order since I bought the trailer, seems like 7-8 years ago. No telling how long it's been down.



I fear you're fighting a losing battle with that roof unit. Might be time to look seriously at your other options.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 8, 2018)

sundance said:


> I fear you're fighting a losing battle with that roof unit...



That's the most likely scenario. But I won't give up without trying. 

The trailer is no cherry, but a window a/c unit would definitely place it in the redneck category.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 8, 2018)

One thing I simply forgot to mention that I noticed during and ever since the stump grinding...the smell!!! There is such a wonderful smell that seems to have permeated everything around me--aleppo pine!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 9, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> That's the most likely scenario. But I won't give up without trying.
> 
> The trailer is no cherry, but a window a/c unit would definitely place it in the redneck category.


they maake new roof units ya know


----------



## sundance (Sep 9, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> That's the most likely scenario. But I won't give up without trying.
> 
> The trailer is no cherry, but a window a/c unit would definitely place it in the redneck category.



Reckon I could look redneck for a while if I needed to be comfortable. What, a month or two more of high temps there which would buy you time to look at options with the roof mount. Maybe an indoor A/C unit which exhausts through a window?


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Managed to get through the worst of the heat wave by running a 20" box fan blowing the hot air out through the screen door. It was overcast today so that helped. Just in heaven with the lingering smell of Aleppo pine! I'd use it for aftershave.


----------



## sundance (Sep 9, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Managed to get through the worst of the heat wave by running a 20" box fan blowing the hot air out through the screen door. It was overcast today so that helped. Just in heaven with the lingering smell of Aleppo pine! I'd use it for aftershave.



A box fan blowing out the screen door isn't redneck?


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 9, 2018)

sundance said:


> A box fan blowing out the screen door isn't redneck?



Nah, it's just sitting on the floor, inside, next to the door. Helps quite a bit.


----------



## spyder62 (Sep 9, 2018)

Try to get some pictures of the controls and maybe a model number. There may be a schematic under the lid over the controls.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 9, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> Try to get some pictures of the controls and maybe a model number. There may be a schematic under the lid over the controls.



Other than the name "Duo-Therm" and "Motor Wheel Corp La Grange Indiana" there is nothing marked on the inside or outside of the interior unit (besides "on-off and "colder" with arrows at the 2 switches). I have not yet tried to remove the shroud on the roof unit. And I have been unable to discover anything regarding the vintage unit,


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Other than the name "Duo-Therm" and "Motor Wheel Corp La Grange Indiana" there is nothing marked on the inside or outside of the interior unit (besides "on-off and "colder" with arrows at the 2 switches). I have not yet tried to remove the shroud on the roof unit. And I have been unable to discover anything regarding the vintage unit,


New roof units can be had for 400 to 600 just saying by golly a new unit sittin up there wont look redneck


----------



## ab2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is it anything like this ? : http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/558op.pdf

-edit- there might be others here : http://bryantrv.com/owners.html


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 10, 2018)

ab2 said:


> Is it anything like this ? : http://bryantrv.com/docs2/docs/558op.pdf
> 
> -edit- there might be others here : http://bryantrv.com/owners.html



2--thank you very much for locating that. It looks quite different from mine, but it's still possible that the wiring diagram is much the same and so might prove helpful. The link shows what most certainly must be a more modern design, with a more streamlined shroud on the rooftop unit and a different configuration on the inside unit.

r--yes, I've seen the new rooftop units on eBay for that price range. That's probably the way to go if it proves impossible to repair the existing one.

This photo shows the ancient design of the rooftop unit.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 10, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> 2--thank you very much for locating that. It looks quite different from mine, but it's still possible that the wiring diagram is much the same and so might prove helpful. The link shows what most certainly must be a more modern design, with a more streamlined shroud on the rooftop unit and a different configuration on the inside unit.
> 
> r--yes, I've seen the new rooftop units on eBay for that price range. That's probably the way to go if it proves impossible to repair the existing one.
> 
> This photo shows the ancient design of the rooftop unit.


Yup and reason i was looking at them was to retro fit one to the cab of my 79 ford lol and yeah it is redneck lol


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't be this guy.


----------



## no tree to big (Sep 10, 2018)

EZ1 said:


> Don't be this guy.


Bet he's nice and chilly tho

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 10, 2018)

no tree to big said:


> Bet he's nice and chilly tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



And when he really cranks up the stereo he can barely hear the generator.


----------



## EZ1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Been working this week. Have work next week also. Just dropped in to say hi to my friends.


----------

